# Fallait-il que l'on s'aime (falloir)



## marlerf

Bonjour.

Estaba intentando traducir la canción de "La bohème" de Aznavour, pero me surgieron un par de dudas.

En esta estrofa:

 "Devant un café crème
  Epuisés mais ravis
*Fallait-il que l'on s'aime*
*Et qu'on aime la vie*"

Supongo que es una cuestión de construcción gramatical, pero ¿cómo se traduce lo que está en negritas en español? Lo que pasa es que "Era necesario que nos amemos y que amemos la vida" me suena raro. Sobretodo porque no hay concordancia entre los tiempos verbales en español (si se traduce literal). Se escucha mejor "Era necesario que nos amáramos y que amáramos la vida". Pero en este último caso estaría usando el subjuntivo pretérito o pretérito imperfecto...


Merci pour votre aide!


----------



## Quelqu'un

En francés el imperfecto del subjuntivo es un tiempo literario; se emplea el presente del subjuntivo en vez del imperfecto en los contextos informales. Entonces tiene razón que la mejor traducción es "Era necesario que nos amáramos..."


----------



## CABEZOTA

Bonsoir,

Oubliez le sens de "falloir" au sens d'être nécessaire, dans ce contexte.

"Fallait-il qu'elle soit douée, pour réussir son examen si brillamment et du premier coup!" = Comme elle était douée ! Elle était extrêmement douée, puisqu'elle a réussi...


"Fallait-il que l'on s'aime et qu'on aime la vie" [sous entendu : pour supporter tout cela et être heureux quand même]

La idea es : Imagìnate lo mucho que nos querìamos, imagìnate cuànto querìamos la vida [para aguantar esas condiciones y ser feliz a pesar de todo]

"Como nos querìamos, como querìamos la vida!"


----------



## marlerf

Merci beaucoup!


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Totalmente de acuerdo con la excelente explicación de *Cabezota*, a la que no tengo nada que añadir si no es una variante a lo que él propone:

*"¡Cuánto nos amábamos y cuánto amábamos la vida!"*

La Bohème, *marlef*, es una canción que retrata perfectamente la atmósfera artística del Monmartre de los años 40, poblado entonces por numerosos artistas llegados de toda Europa, muy poco después de que acabara la guerra civil española y a las puertas de la segunda guerra mundial.

saludos


----------



## marlerf

Muchas gracias Víctor!


----------



## Lisory

Hola,

Nada que añadir ... La Bohème ... cantada por Aznavour,  una maravilla.

Un saludo


----------



## jazyk

Usando el imperfecto de subjuntivo, en francés, que ya te han dicho que es un tiemop literario, sería:

 "Devant un café crème
  Epuisés mais ravis
Fallait-il que l'on *s'aimât*
Et qu'on *aimât* la vie"


----------



## CABEZOTA

Ah ! fallait-il que je vous visse, 
                    Fallait-il que vous me plussiez, 
                    Qu'ingénument je vous le disse, 
                    Qu'avec orgueil je vous aîmasse, 
                    Que vous me désespérassiez 
                    Qu'en vain je m'opiniatrâsse 
                    Et que je vous idôlatrasse 
                    Pour que vous m'assassinassiez.

Voilà du "fallait-il" servi avec de l'imparfait du subjonctif en veux-tu en voilà. Où Alphonse Allais prouve que le subjonctif imparfait, c'est rigolo.

Notez que le "fallait-il" a ici vraisemblablement un sens différent de votre exemple : "ah! mon dieu, est-ce que ça devait vraiment arriver? Le fallait-il?"


----------



## Eli-co

Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos​
Hola, 

Aun después de leer los debates acerca de distintas acepciones de este "fallait-il" francés tan versátil, necesito una confirmación ya que en el caso siguiente, varía un poco de lo que ya se ha hablado...

La frase en francés:
*Fallait-il cependant que les braises de la haine demeurent incandescentes *sous les cendres de la négociation pour qu'un geste idiot - la visite du général Sharon sur l'esplanade des Mosquées, à Jerusalem -auquel a répondu un geste sacrilège - le saccage et la profanation du tombeau de Joseph, à Naplouse - reveille un tel incendie. 

Mi versión en español: *Sería no obstante que las brasas del odio permanecían incandescentes...*


¡Muchas gracias de antemano por vuestra ayuda!
saludos
Eli


(note: frase sacada de un artículo de una revista francesa... y texto de un examen de Traductor Jurado en 2001!


----------



## Víctor Pérez

En mi opinión, la frase dice que si el gesto de Sharon tuvieron tales consecuencias fue sin duda porque las brasas del odio se mantenían incandescentes bajo las cenizas de la negociación. De no ser así, las consecuencias no hubiesen sido tan tremendas.  

Espero que esto te ayude a hacer la traducción.


----------



## Eli-co

Sí así lo entiendo, lo que me hacía dudar era la interpretación de ese "fallait-il que..." que cuesta rendir de forma natural en español :-//
¿tienes alguna sugerencia al respecto?
muchas gracias


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

_Fallait-il_ es literario.
- ¿Cuán incandescentes no seguirían ...?

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Eli-co

Aah! Muchas gracias, mille merci!
E


----------



## Audih

Justamente entré en el "trend" buscando una traducción apta para esos dos versos.
"Devant un café crème
  Epuisés mais ravis
*Fallait-il que l'on s'aime*
*Et qu'on aime la vie*"

Mi opinión coincide con la de "Cabezota" y Víctor Pérez.

*** Las consideraciones traductológicas son el objeto de esto otro hilo:
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1650064
Gévy (moderadora)

De la secuencia de los versos amteriores, me gustaría terminar así esa estrofa: _Necesitábamos amarnos, y amábamos la vida._


----------



## Gévy

Hola Audih:

Tu propuesta de traducción se aleja mucho del sentido de los versos franceses. Pierdes con ello, simplemente la idea, el ritmo... y la poesía.

Fallait-il, no sólo expresa la profunda nostalgia, sino que además esconde una sonrisa, una ternura hacia esos jóvenes de entonces, llenos de ilusiones ya desaparecidas.

No necesitaban amarse: se amaban y muchísimo, y era lo único que lo justificaba todo.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Gévy said:


> Hola Audih:
> 
> Tu propuesta de traducción se aleja mucho del sentido de los versos franceses. Pierdes con ello simplemente la idea, el ritmo... y la poesía.
> 
> Fallait-il, no sólo expresa la profunda nostalgia, sino que además esconde una sonrisa, una ternura hacia esos jóvenes de entonces, llenos de ilusiones ya desaparecidas.
> 
> No necesitaban amarse: se amaban y muchísimo, y era lo único que lo justificaba todo.
> 
> Bisous,
> 
> Gévy




Waouh!


----------



## chlapec

Concédanseme todas las licencias poéticas por ser el último día del año. A todos nos gusta jugar a ser traductores de verdad (snif!)
Bebiendo un té caliente
sin parar de sonreir
con nuestro amor ardiente
ardiendo por vivir 


Y dos (de un extremo al otro). Y ya paro. Promis.
Ante un café con leche
agotados, radiantes,
amándonos uno al otro
como se ama la vida 


EDIT: copiados de otro hilo del que me han expulsado, y pegados.
EDIT: agotados y radiantes es idea de swift, que aunque viene después, estaba antes.


----------



## swift

Hola:

Chlapec me provocó...

Café crema adelante
Agotados y radiantes
Debíamos ser amantes [Ojo que aquí no hay hiato]
De la vida venerantes [Aquí se me cayó todo; también pensé en "anhelantes". ]

Y como soy loco sin vergüenza:

Con la vida encariñarse.

No muy hábil pero es lo mejor que me ha salido.

Otra más (más libre):

Ante un café con leche
Agotados y radiantes
Debíamos amarnos
Y a la vida apegarnos.


----------

